# oh the joys of exhaust...quick ???



## Quinney (Feb 9, 2009)

hey all so my steal of an audi turned out to be a bit of a nightmare:banghead:...sweet...enough with the whining though...so i was wonderng if anyone has replaced the hiflo cats on the apr turbo back exhaust for a 2.7t. Somehow the previous owner(s) blew them completly out and i need to replace them but honestly I am not looking to replace both of the down pipes. Any suggestions from some of my fellow exhaust specialist whould be amazing


----------



## Quinney (Feb 9, 2009)

none?


----------

